# pike, bluegill, crappie? good lakes around traverse city



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

The wife I, have been out to a few lakes fishing the last couple days. Have caught some fish, but are not hooking into any keepers =(. We went to long lake, green lake, and lake dubinae. Getting a late start today, but are hoping to get into some pike, bluegill, and crappie. Realize that the blues and pikes will slow down after dark, but are looking for a lake that has some decent crappies. Anybody have a close lake in mind? 

Thanks


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

Try arbutus or spider

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

BryPaulD said:


> Try arbutus or spider
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Arbutus is the one that has 5 separate lakes connected right? Is there a certain spot to look for? not familiar with that lake.

Thanks


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

Okay, change of plans, took to long for the wife to get ready =(... Heading out early in the morning and plan on fishing all day, so probably just going to target Pike and Panfish tomorrow. Any good action places in mind? We have been catching fish regularly, but not good sized keepers. I was wondering about the platte lakes and possibly the herring lakes, giving the possibility of good panfish action along with the occasional possibility of walleye and a few other bigger species. Lake dubinae is actually my first pick in the summer for bass and panfish but with the lake only being 12 ft deep its hard for me to find a good honey hole. Anybody fished duck lake with any success? Just looking to have a good day fishing tomorrow!

Thanks


----------



## mississippiicefisherman (Nov 27, 2011)

Duck lake is big and deep all sorts of fish if u can find them I usually go behind my buddies cottage!! North of the west launch!! About 30 to 9o ft of water catch cicos perch smelt lake trout a few white fish but no good numbers!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

mississippiicefisherman said:


> Duck lake is big and deep all sorts of fish if u can find them I usually go behind my buddies cottage!! North of the west launch!! About 30 to 9o ft of water catch cicos perch smelt lake trout a few white fish but no good numbers!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just drove over there to check it out, did not see anybody going out through the state park entrance... Checked out strawberry point next to the river but there was a bunch of open water. No good=(... People where out there but I think they were locals that lived on the lake, unless they walked 2 miles:bloos:
Ugh decisions decisions, where to go???:fish2:


----------



## Ferd (Mar 24, 2011)

never fished Arbutus in the winter, but it was great when we stayed up there during the summer months. Caught lots of bass, pike and gills. Lots of fun.


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

Ferd said:


> never fished Arbutus in the winter, but it was great when we stayed up there during the summer months. Caught lots of bass, pike and gills. Lots of fun.


Talked to one of my buddies he said he caught a lot of perch (150) out in skegemog lake.... Shallow, seems like it would hold some decent numbers of panfish and some pike. Pretty easy layout (although pretty big) the depth map of the lake is set up simple. So hopefully tomorrow I will give you guys a good update... Mean time this week there are tons of small lakes in the benzie area that I will be checking out that never even knew existed! Cant wait, hopefully these temps stay down


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

So did okay, nothing to brag about but did have fun... caught 25 perch, but ranged from 3 inches to 7 inches..


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

jmccallie said:


> Just drove over there to check it out, did not see anybody going out through the state park entrance... Checked out strawberry point next to the river but there was a bunch of open water. No good=(... People where out there but I think they were locals that lived on the lake, unless they walked 2 miles:bloos:
> Ugh decisions decisions, where to go???:fish2:


 The only open water you saw was by the river?

Fife Lake isnt too far from TC


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

sbooy42 said:


> The only open water you saw was by the river?
> 
> Fife Lake isnt too far from TC


Yes, open water by the river access at strawberry point, no way to get on from that access because it is private land on both sides of the ramp... The state park entrance looked okay, but I did not see any shanties out on that side of the lake. Do not know the ice conditions or how thick the ice is there though. Going to dubinae today to hopefully get some pike and panfish.


----------



## fishermansanonymous (Jan 30, 2011)

Went out last night for first time in hopes of catching some eyes on Birch, ok ice but no fish. With a bump and two ups and one hammer handle, went home w/out fish on the dinner plate. Moon is only average so fishing gonna be slow; at least we be fish'n,"YEP".


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

jmccallie said:


> Yes, open water by the river access at strawberry point, no way to get on from that access because it is private land on both sides of the ramp... The state park entrance looked okay, but I did not see any shanties out on that side of the lake. Do not know the ice conditions or how thick the ice is there though. Going to dubinae today to hopefully get some pike and panfish.


Thanks
I fortunately have a buddy who lives on the pennisula..He has been on medical leave so I havent spoke with him in awhile..About time to get out there


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

fishermansanonymous said:


> Birch, no fish. ".


pretty common


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

Get use to it on Birch.


----------



## eletricgunner1 (Jan 27, 2012)

you seem to be the only one that talks to much about birch in the summer cought a bunch of pirch should they be in the same place in the winter


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

It's a crap shoot on Birch. The lake is basicly a bowl. If ya found um during open water. They will be in the same areas.


----------



## fishermansanonymous (Jan 30, 2011)

Anyone know anything bout Mud Lake? Walked from dam to North end, could only find 6ft water, sure theres got to be some holes in there that hold fish. Ice is ok double layered, 1.5"- 2", but need to walk with chisle, caught small perch by dam and marked one at mouth could use some recon.


----------



## eletricgunner1 (Jan 27, 2012)

was that allready this yar he cought them, been out today and got skunked, on skegemog


----------



## broad1kj (Jan 14, 2011)

Skegamog will be tough till the ice get thick enought to get quads or snowmobiles out the. Best spots are about a mile or two off shore. Numerous smaller lakes in the area have been producing numerous quality panfish. Along with a few nice northerns already


----------

